# 99 Lincoln Town Car Spacer Adapters



## eric_brown101 (May 19, 2010)

I was told they have regular spacers and spacer with lugs. What size do I get?


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

what are you having issues with brakes to big, wheels with diffrent patten size :wow:


----------



## eric_brown101 (May 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joeycutlass_@Jan 19 2011, 12:34 PM~19639572
> *what are you having issues with brakes to big, wheels with diffrent patten size  :wow:
> *



They Say I have to put adapters or spacers to fit 13's or change out the spindles.


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

talk to a tire shop in your area
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=lincoln+w...+spacers&_rdc=1


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric_brown101_@Jan 19 2011, 01:28 PM~19639984
> *They Say I have to put adapters or spacers to fit 13's or change out the spindles.
> *


i had a 94 back in the day! i grinded down the brake calipers for them to fit.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

if you are set on rolling 13's do the spindle swap. If you have any kind of experience working on suspension it is pretty simple.


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Jan 19 2011, 04:46 PM~19641601
> *if you are set on rolling 13's do the spindle swap. If you have any kind of experience working on suspension it is pretty simple.
> *


thats to much work HereS the homies number he has the THE CORRECT SPACERS WITH THE LUGS 

oneway hydraulics office num (323)418-1872 OR DIRECT NUM (323)833-9959 HIS NAME IS LORENZO

THE 13"S ON MY TOWNCAR


----------



## eric_brown101 (May 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by twin60_@Jan 19 2011, 05:15 PM~19641799
> *thats to much work  HereS the homies number he has the THE CORRECT SPACERS WITH THE LUGS
> 
> oneway hydraulics office num (323)418-1872 OR DIRECT NUM (323)833-9959 HIS NAME IS LORENZO
> ...





Good looking out Twin60, I'll Hit him up!


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

I grinded my shit down to put 13s on my 93 its a lot cheaper


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Do the spindle work. I tried spacers and still would have had to grind a shitload and there was barely any lug left to grab. With the right tools it should take an afternoon, better than grinding, mocking up to fit, grinding, mocking, grinding, grinding.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Jan 20 2011, 12:55 PM~19649558
> *Do the spindle work.  I tried spacers and still would have had to grind a shitload and there was barely any lug left to grab.  With the right tools it should take an afternoon, better than grinding, mocking up to fit, grinding, mocking, grinding, grinding.
> *


X2... NO SHORTCUTS WHEN IT'S YOUR FAMILY RIDING WITH YOU IN YOUR CAR.


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

I have 91"Lincoln towncar spindles on my 98 towncar.. Just change them. You will save double the work. do it right the first time.


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Jan 20 2011, 11:55 AM~19649558
> *Do the spindle work.  I tried spacers and still would have had to grind a shitload and there was barely any lug left to grab.  With the right tools it should take an afternoon, better than grinding, mocking up to fit, grinding, mocking, grinding, grinding.
> *


with the spacers i got from my homie lorenzo i didnt have 2 do no grinding the fit perfect no rubin or ntnn


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twin60_@Jan 20 2011, 04:30 PM~19651899
> *with the spacers i got from my homie lorenzo i didnt have 2 do no grinding the fit perfect no rubin or ntnn
> *


thats cuz theyre spacers. ur wheels are sticking out now and it looks dumb imo. i swapped 88 spindles on my 98 and 13''s bolt up no problems, no grinding. make a trip to the junk yard and do it right


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Jan 20 2011, 10:44 PM~19655907
> *thats cuz theyre spacers. ur wheels are sticking out now and it looks dumb imo. i swapped  88 spindles on my 98 and 13''s bolt up no problems, no grinding. make a trip to the junk yard and do it right
> *


u cant tell it only sticks the wheels out 1 1/2 inch


----------



## THEE805RAIDER (Jun 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joeycutlass_@Jan 19 2011, 01:35 PM~19640041
> *talk to a tire shop in your area
> http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=lincoln+w...+spacers&_rdc=1
> *




i had bought these and my wheel sticks out alot....i have a 97 town car....what year do i get the spindel from?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twin60_@Jan 21 2011, 12:24 PM~19659893
> *u cant tell it only sticks the wheels out 1 1/2 inch
> *


looking at the picture u posted i can tell....stop lying to urself. ur just lazy


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Jan 21 2011, 01:44 PM~19660087
> * looking at the picture u posted i can tell....stop lying to urself. ur just lazy *


 Everybody thinks there right just do what you feel is right


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jan 21 2011, 09:48 PM~19664249
> *Everybody thinks there right just do what you feel is right
> *


yea lol wuznt i griding down ur shit too???that wuz a fucc'n bitch or wuz it my dads car???i help put Ds on my dads 91 t bird he got lazy and put spacers look like but wheels were stuck out spider style :barf: i drove it tho i liked it lol


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twin60_@Jan 19 2011, 05:15 PM~19641799
> *thats to much work  HereS the homies number he has the THE CORRECT SPACERS WITH THE LUGS
> 
> oneway hydraulics office num (323)418-1872 OR DIRECT NUM (323)833-9959 HIS NAME IS LORENZO
> ...


*is Lorenzo the only place i can get those ? *


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Jan 21 2011, 10:51 PM~19664783
> *is Lorenzo the only place i can get those ?
> *


yea that i now of but i know theres other places that sales them


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Jan 21 2011, 11:05 PM~19664420
> * yea lol wuznt i griding down ur shit too???that wuz a fucc'n bitch or wuz it my dads car???i help put Ds on my dads 91 t bird he got lazy and put spacers look like but wheels were stuck out spider style :barf: i drove it tho i liked it lol *


 ***** you dont have a towncar what you doing on hear get of hear lil ***** lol


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

o shit wrong forum lol stfu marc lol


----------

